# Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt



## raku (16. Dezember 2017)

Gerade gefunden

Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt...ungefähr 70t

https://www.sportsfiskeren.dk/natur...-regnbueoerreder-undslipper-havbruget-musholm

Alle man ran und raus mit dem Zeug


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*

Hallo raku,
hab ichs richtig verstanden? 

20.000 Regenbogenforellen ( 70 Tonnen ) sind an der Westküste von Seeland ( Musholm ) ausgebüchst? 

Wenn 20.000 Refos , 70 Tonnen auf die Waage kriegt, sind das aber auch ganz schöne Klopper


----------



## phirania (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*

Das riecht nach einem Boardytreffen zum angeln....#h


----------



## raku (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*

Moin,

ich kann kein dänisch:m.....würde das für mich so frei übersetzten|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*

davon ab:
70 Tonnen (70.000 kg), das ist auch ein ganzer Batzen Kohle, der da schwimmt. 

Unabhängig davon, dass es diskutabel ist, ob man da Regenbogner mästen muss im Meer, bleibt die Frage, wie bei den Summen es immer wieder passieren kann, dass die ausbüxen...

Ich würde da (wenn ich sowas machen würde) versuchen, dass alles besser zu sichern..


----------



## Stulle (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> davon ab:
> 70 Tonnen (70.000 kg), das ist auch ein ganzer Batzen Kohle, der da schwimmt.
> 
> Unabhängig davon, dass es diskutabel ist, ob man da Regenbogner mästen muss im Meer, bleibt die Frage, wie bei den Summen es immer wieder passieren kann, dass die ausbüxen...
> ...


Das regelt die Versicherung. 

Leider die falsche Seite vom Belt [emoji848] mal kurz hin is mir etwas zu teuer.


----------



## daci7 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo raku,
> hab ichs richtig verstanden?
> 
> 20.000 Regenbogenforellen ( 70 Tonnen ) sind an der Westküste von Seeland ( Musholm ) ausgebüchst?
> ...



3.5kg pro Tier ist allerdings schon ne Hausnummer!
Das wären dann *im Schnitt* 65-70cm Fische.
|bigeyes


----------



## Andal (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*



daci7 schrieb:


> 3.5kg pro Tier ist allerdings schon ne Hausnummer!
> Das wären dann *im Schnitt* 65-70cm Fische.
> |bigeyes



Solche Fische lassen sich aber prima und gut bezahlt als "Lachsforellen" verkaufen. Da verstehe ich die Aquafarmer durchaus, warum sie das machen.


----------



## Stulle (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*



daci7 schrieb:


> 3.5kg pro Tier ist allerdings schon ne Hausnummer!
> Das wären dann *im Schnitt* 65-70cm Fische.
> |bigeyes


Geh mal eher davon aus das die bis 55 haben und fett sind wie Mastschweine. Und die 70t sind wohl auch nur auf dem Papier drin gewesen.


----------



## Ines (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*

Das heißt also, die treiben sich im Großen Belt rum. Dann müssten wir das im kommenden Sommer so einrichten, dass wir da vorbeisegeln. |supergri


----------



## saza (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*

Hach ja, was für ein Zufall. Jedes Jahr der gleiche Mist. Es gibt immer welche, die mit den Forellen spekulieren. Werden erst geschlachtet, wenn der Preis stimmt. Nun sind sie so hochgepowert, dass kein Discounter die Dinger mehr handeln kann. 
Zack ->Wind-> Sturmschaden oder Havarie-> Rest macht die Versicherung. 
Jedes Jahr der gleiche Rotz. Die Kackviecher ziehen in die Flüsse und machen es den Mefos schwer. 
Naturschutz geht echt anders.
Hinfahren, rauskloppen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*

deswegen die Größe - wäre nachvollziehbar..


----------



## Hering 58 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*



phirania schrieb:


> Das riecht nach einem Boardytreffen zum angeln....#h



Ich bin dabei. #6


----------



## saza (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> deswegen die Größe - wäre nachvollziehbar..



Thomas, 
Jedes Jahr der gleiche scheiß.
Über Schlachtreife. Will keiner mehr haben die olle Muffmolche.
Mal son Ding gefangen, aus dem Rauch geholt, Pelle abgezogen, und ab in die Tonne. Mucheln fies nach Forelli.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Und wieder sind sie ausgebüxt*

man lernt nie  - das Forum ist klasse.
Danke, Dirk!!


----------

